# Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi



## Shorty (Nov 8, 2007)

Trying to plan a trip out west. (Family Reunion)
4 Families...1 with and RV, other 3 need cabins. for 5-7 days
Hiking, jeep trails, horse rides, fishing, boating...well love it all

Have been looking at places from Yellowstone, Grand Tetons to Ouray CO.

We've hit every state east of the Mississippi, now it's time to expand our horizons. I'm planning on taking 3 weeks off sometime June-end of July

Any ideas??


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi



Shorty, my 2009 Capital City Tour map has some points of interest on it. You might get some ideas. 
Capital City Tour 2009 Map


----------



## Shorty (Nov 8, 2007)

RE: Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi

Tex
I was lookin' at that earlier. Looks like a nice route to take to/from where ever we stay at. Long as I stay off of steep grades and narrow roads my bride won't punch me :blackeye:  
I haven't dug into each stop yet. 
Does one of 'em have the activities that I'm lookin for that you know of?
Thanks 
On a different note
We're going down to Melbourne this weekend for a Church softball tournament, call a couple of places that had room but I couldn't stay, said I was too young.   

Wonder if many parks are going that way, so far, I've only seen it in Florida, but there seems to be more and more since I started 14 years ago.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi

I know the Pink Jeep tours will take you over some rugged trails if you want to around Sodona Arizona (north of Phoenix.) You can hike around there, also. This is DL's Red Rock country.

We're going to Williams Arizona because there is a train trip to the Grand Canyon. Sallyberetta likes trains, and I like someone else to drive!

This is dry country, so I'd say fishing will be minimal unless you go over to Lake Mead around Las Vegas. You might find ALL of those things around there.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 9, 2007)

Re: Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi

Check out Southern Utah.  Lots of Nat'l Parks (5) and Nat'l Monuments and Recreation Areas ( Lake Powell) plus Great State Parks.  Kinda hot in July.  Grand Tetons are great, but crowded.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi

Aarrr, I see that now, need to stay away from heat. Enough of that here in the summer. I was thinkin' of going to the other end of I-10, then meander up to WY. But I think that should be more of a winter trek.
Lookin hard around Yellowstone right now


----------



## Shorty (Dec 7, 2007)

Re: Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi

Hmmm
no solid luck yet,
Has anyone stayed somewhere in the western mountains next to water(fishin/boatin) that has cabins for the rest of the family that don't RV.
DL & Paul have steered me to a couple areas...but nothing has caught hold yet
Been off the site for a while, it's my busy season.
Shorty


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 17, 2007)

Re: Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi

Fish Lake, UT.   It is in Southern UT, just off UT Highway 24.  Don't know the name of the resorts.


----------



## utmtman (Dec 22, 2007)

Re: Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi

Moon Lake Utah in the Northern end of the state.  North of hwy 40 and in the moutains.  You can rent horses, boats, cabins, there are campgrounds and the fishing is great.  Fishlake is also nice but has become kinda expensive since the californias bought up most the area and started building cabins and condos.
Here is the moon lake addy, can be nice even in the hottest of temps in summer due to the mountains and trees it keeps the temps wonderful.
http://www.moonlakeresort.com/


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 23, 2007)

Re: Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi

Hey Shorty, Moon Lake is a beautiful lake in the Uintah mountains.  I used to camp there in a tent when I was younger.  However, the last time I checked it out, (1995) I passed on it, because it was a fairly rustic US Forest Service Campground that had smaller RV sites, no hookups and no dump station.  We ended up camping about 25 miles from Moon Lake at another US Forest Service Campground (Yellow Pine) that is situated on the edge of the Unitah/Ouray Indian Reservation.  It has larger, more level  RV sites. No hookups , but does have a dump station.  It was very exciting as the campground was located below a large reservoir and it was a very wet year. The water was pouring over the top of the spillway and it added a dimension of scary to the camping on the banks of an overflowing river.  Oh, and there was a large black bear running around the area.  FUN. :laugh:

It has been about 12 years since we were there, so the Moon Lake area may have changed.  I don't mind no hookups, but I do need a dump station if I'm going to be there for any length of time.   Must be getting old.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 12, 2008)

Re: Florida to somewhere west of the Missisippi

Cool Thanks y'all
Lookin into Moon & Fish Lake...
Thought I had found a place in Montana...Yellowstone Holiday, right on the water everything I needed. Talked to the manager that used to live here in FL. Said it was 1 above last week, I got cold just listening, even tho I'm originally from MN...Brrr
But the cabins didn't come with utensils, bedding or a full kitchen. Need these things for the 3 other families that will be coming. Maybe I just need to get a BIG house for us all.
Thanks for the ideas...keep 'em coming
To get out there, I'm planning on going through the Badlands, Mt Rushmore, then MOUNTAINS
Aarrr


----------

